

What's new in purely functional data structures since Okasaki? - swannodette
http://cstheory.stackexchange.com/questions/1539/whats-new-in-purely-functional-data-structures-since-okasaki

======
ludicast
Doesn't answer the question, but I wanted to mention that Chris Okasaki was
(by a HUGE margin) the best professor I ever had in my life.

I took his Programming Languages and Translators class at Columbia where he
basically taught how to rip apart languages and build some crazy things.
Postscript compilers, Lambda Calculus interpreters, Regex parsers using lazy
evaluation in Haskell, and other mad scientist stuff.

You were dazed and confused by much of the material (he'd expect you to learn
a new language and a new way of thinking almost every assignment). At the end
of the semester though, it would be hard finding something that intimidates
you. I actually TAed the class the next time he taught it, just so I could
interact with the material some more.

He's over at West Point now, which might be a better fit for him anyway (most
of us tended to whine about how hard the assignments were :)).

~~~
medina
Also had him, PLT and SoftE. I regret not "getting" what the was talking about
at the time, also having the "dazed and confused" experience, as it was so at
odds with most of the "Java school" stuff I had experienced in the program up
to that point.

You might want to see <http://www.eecs.usma.edu/webs/people/okasaki/pubs.html>
for updated publications from him.

